# Sous Vide chicken piccata(kind of)



## xray (Apr 21, 2017)

Well, I had some leftover chicken breasts that I needed to use up the other day for dinner. My original plan was to SV the chicken and finish on the grill with some BBQ sauce.  It ended up down pouring, so I had to improvise.  I remembered gnatboy911 using chicken piccata ingredients in his SV bags so I drew from his inspiration...Thanks, it was delicious!!

Chicken breasts were seasoned with s/p and herbs de Provence and placed in a bag with butter.












IMG_0224.JPG



__ xray
__ Apr 21, 2017






These were still partially frozen so I cooked at 2 hours at 149F.  Here's the chicken after searing them a few minutes on each side in olive oil.












IMG_0226.JPG



__ xray
__ Apr 21, 2017






Once the chicken got close to the 2 hr. mark, I made a pan sauce.  I sautéed 4 cloves of minced garlic in 3TBSP of butter.  Then I added olive oil and flour to make a roux. Once the roux was golden, I added some chicken stock, the bag juice and some lemon juice and then some capers. 

Here's the chicken sliced with some sauce spooned over top.












IMG_0227.JPG



__ xray
__ Apr 21, 2017


















IMG_0232.JPG



__ xray
__ Apr 21, 2017






Man, was this tasty! Especially with the chicken being perfectly moist from the Sous vide. I had a bunch of leftover sauce that I couldn't see go to waste. So the next night I served the piccata sauce over angel hair pasta with a side salad. (sorry no next day Bear-view)

I will definitely make this again and perhaps serve everything over pasta.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 21, 2017)

That is a fantastic looking meal!

Point!

Congrats for making the carousel!!

Al


----------



## crankybuzzard (Apr 21, 2017)

That looks really good!  Sounds like a solid recipe as well.

I haven't bitten the bullet on a SV machine or stick yet, but I may set up the PID controller I have this weekend and experiment some.

Point for the idea and the presentation!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 21, 2017)

That looks Awesome, Xray!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## xray (Apr 21, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> That is a fantastic looking meal!
> 
> Point!
> 
> ...



Thank you Al and thanks for the point!



CrankyBuzzard said:


> That looks really good!  Sounds like a solid recipe as well.
> 
> I haven't bitten the bullet on a SV machine or stick yet, but I may set up the PID controller I have this weekend and experiment some.
> 
> Point for the idea and the presentation!



Thank you for the point Charlie! The SV chicken piccata was really easy to make. Much better than pounding out chicken breasts and dredging in flour to fry....less oil splattering all over the stovetop.  Although I seared these on the stove, my original plan was to finish on the grill.


----------



## xray (Apr 21, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> That looks Awesome, Xray!!:drool ---:points:
> 
> Nice Job!!Thumbs Up
> 
> ...



Thank you bear and thanks for the point!! I'm real interested to see what you start making in your new SV. 

Beef is good in the SV, although you SMF masters have no problem making steaks via traditional methods....but chicken comes out superb in an SV unit!


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 21, 2017)

Very nice, X-ray!
I haven't tried Chicken in the Sous Vide yet and we're not crazy about white meat, but this sounds like a good way to make it not so "dry"..
Funny how the weather makes us come up with some good ideas!

Dan

:points:


----------



## b-one (Apr 21, 2017)

Was the broccoli SV? And if so how did you like it?


----------



## pc farmer (Apr 21, 2017)

Looks great.   

I keep telling myself I dont need a SV machine.  

I am sticking to my story.


----------



## xray (Apr 22, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> Very nice, X-ray!
> I haven't tried Chicken in the Sous Vide yet and we're not crazy about white meat, but this sounds like a good way to make it not so "dry"..
> Funny how the weather makes us come up with some good ideas!
> 
> ...



Thank you Dan. I think chicken is one of the best things for SV, especially boneless skinless that I eat a lot of.



b-one said:


> Was the broccoli SV? And if so how did you like it?



B, the broccoli was just steamed and sprinkled with Parmesan cheese. I haven't SV'ed veggies yet, I haven't found the need when they could be roasted, steamed, grilled in a short amount of time. But I do want to try corn on the cob.


----------



## xray (Apr 22, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Looks great.
> 
> I keep telling myself I dont need a SV machine.
> 
> ...



Haha, you could never have enough toys! But you're plenty busy anyway. The SV stick makes a nice stocking stuffer due to its size :biggrin:


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 22, 2017)

c farmer said:


> Looks great.
> 
> I keep telling myself I dont need a SV machine.
> 
> ...


And I told myself I'd never text.
You'll end up with one :biggrin:


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 22, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> And I told myself I'd never text.
> You'll end up with one


I got an SV now, but I never Text. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 22, 2017)

Xray said:


> Thank you Dan. I think chicken is one of the best things for SV, especially boneless skinless that I eat a lot of.
> B, the broccoli was just steamed and sprinkled with Parmesan cheese. I haven't SV'ed veggies yet, I haven't found the need when they could be roasted, steamed, grilled in a short amount of time. But I do want to try corn on the cob.


I've tried green beans, asparagus and carrots. Wasn't impressed with the beans. Carrots are awesome if you plan to glaze them. You can add butter & brown sugar and when it's done just dump the whole bag into a pan to glaze. Asparagus you can just cook them or cook & brown and they come out good. I at least double the time most of the recipes call for (especially with asparagus). We like our vegetables soft....


----------



## xray (Apr 26, 2017)

SmokeyMose said:


> I've tried green beans, asparagus and carrots. Wasn't impressed with the beans. Carrots are awesome if you plan to glaze them. You can add butter & brown sugar and when it's done just dump the whole bag into a pan to glaze. Asparagus you can just cook them or cook & brown and they come out good. I at least double the time most of the recipes call for (especially with asparagus). We like our vegetables soft....



The only vegetables that I considered trying SV is corn on the cob or carrots. I was never a fan of cooked or glazed carrots....but if they are raw, in a salad or soup or pot toast...I love them.

But it's worth a shot, what's the time and temp on yours?


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 26, 2017)

Xray said:


> The only vegetables that I considered trying SV is corn on the cob or carrots. I was never a fan of cooked or glazed carrots....but if they are raw, in a salad or soup or pot toast...I love them.
> 
> But it's worth a shot, what's the time and temp on yours?


182F for 2 hrs


----------



## disco (Apr 27, 2017)

Great looking chicken!

Disco


----------

